# durango coyotes



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

amigos here some coyotes from durango mex


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking pile there! Do you ever make it up north of the border?


----------



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

hi! Chris

I'm in the middle of the Mexican republic and hunt in some parts of northern mexico


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Hell yea!! Definite good time there bud!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Outstanding work. My friend is from your area and his family has farms. Said lots of yotes and javalina. Impressive did you use an e-caller or mouth caller????


----------



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> Outstanding work. My friend is from your area and his family has farms. Said lots of yotes and javalina. Impressive did you use an e-caller or mouth caller????


is good here have lots of coyotes ,bobcats foxes etc... and javalinas. is good where are your friend in aguascalientes ??i use a mouth callers like scery and burnham ,faulks, and a custom call


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great truck load....good shooting !! Allways wanted to hunt mexico I have friend not too far in the mountians who heads up a Christian mission and who has Bass fishing ...maybe I should come down....hmmm.

Great to see your post.

Brian


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good pics!!!


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice...........I've had seasons with less dogs


----------



## COElkFreak (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a good day work...congrats!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job! I'm impressed with your ability to call them and kill them. Nice pictures also.


----------



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks youngdon!!!!


----------

